# anyone else's rabbit sound like a duck?



## iluvmybuns (Apr 28, 2007)

Peteyquacks. Like a duck. All the time, very quietly. Then sometimes a little louder. Do all rabbits do that? She's the only one I've ever had!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 28, 2007)

Is petey fixed? Charlie grunts at me when he is doing his 'love dance' around me. 

__________
Nadia


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 28, 2007)

Haha no. 2 more weeks! Is that what it is??


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2007)

Madilyn used to grunt at me before she got spayed. Now she only does it when I am cleaning her cage :tongutwo:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 28, 2007)

Except I feel like this is a constant sound...do they have a general little noise they might make?


----------



## Bun~Bun (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are grunts. Rabbits make them when circling around some thing it plans to "dominate." Bun-Bun does this whith stuffed animals and poor Cocoa. They normally sound like that of a deer grunt. Maby his mouth was open when he did a grunt.
What breed of rabbit is he? The bigger the rabbit - the deeper the tone is.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 28, 2007)

She's a Holland Lop. We'll see if it continues after her spay.


----------



## Starina (Apr 28, 2007)

My bunny does it too, it is a love song. MyTinkleBunny usually adds the skunky smell of her "perfume" :thud:So ifyou don't have a stink cloud around you, you are lucky.

~Star~


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh my!! Poor you! No stink yet!! Haha, So Petey just wants me? I didn't know I was a good looking bunny......


----------



## ec (Apr 28, 2007)

Lots of bunnies are vocal, even after spay/neuter. Nibbles (spayed almost a year ago) squawks lke a chicken sometimes when she's annoyed, also grr-honks, oinks, makes "uh uh"noises deep in her chest, and occasionally makes squeaky or chirping sounds.

There are other people here whose buns "talk" quite a bit.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone!


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 28, 2007)

Our male did that too...but we described it as oinking!! It stopped when we gothimneutered and I'll tell you I really do miss his love songs! Def don't miss thelove nipps and spraying in my hair!!! Eeww!:?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2007)

*Runestonez wrote:*


> Def don't miss thelove nipps and spraying in my hair!!! Eeww!:?


gross lol. my rusty never did that before i got him neutered. but he definitely still nips and pulls my pants and pushes me with his front paws and digs at my socks.lol. i dont think ive ever heard him make any noises though. i wish rusty clucked like a chicken so i could say he gives me cadbury cream eggs every easter as a token of love. :bouquet:


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wildfire will make a wide array of noises, from gentle clucking, forceful grunts, and a lovely chicken impersonation.

Baxter is noisy more than he is quite. He snores when he sleeps and makes snoring noises when he's happy or relaxed.He also has his grooming noises. I can tell what he's doing just by the noises he makes most times without looking at him.

Zeke is the strong silent type...

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2007)

Pernod 'talks' all the time, and sounds exactly like a duck 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9505&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=3

Jan


----------

